# Milk?



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

For those parents that are concerned about their kid's diet. I just wanted to offer a bit of news about milk. Apparently the dairy industry is concerned about their profits and one of the solutions they have is to add artificial sweeteners to milk without noting this on the labels. They are asking the FDA for approval to do this.

Artificial Sweeteners in Milk? | Yahoo! Health


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just one more reason to get raw milk directly from the farm!


----------



## Lilies12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Or go Soy...my youngest son has a milk allergy so we have been going dairy free.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

There is so much worse in milk other than sweeteners!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

There is a small dairy farmer near my grandparents house that has THE BEST milk I have ever had.. It goes from the cow to the bottle to my fridge


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Non-pasteurized?? 

Ew. I detest milk. Disgusting! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

OMG Yin.. Don't tell me... You can taste the cow right?? AH HAH Super taster!! super taster!!!

I won't tell ya what my grandfather used to do....
..OK I WILL!! right from the cow...screw the bucket or bottle...WARM too!! yeah....how about that!!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Nah... Just can't stand the way it tastes... If I eat something with milk in it, (which I'm not doing anymore since I'm vegan), I would have to make sure I couldn't taste the milk in it. Alfredo sauce, for instance. Ick. LoL!! 



> ight from the cow...screw the bucket or bottle


That's only cool if you're a baby cow... LoL! Ewie! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

So you did go vegan!..Last time we spoke you were only a vegetarian and hadn't crossed over to the insane vegan stage...:rofl:
Alfredo....mmmmm one of my specialties!!!



Aw come on Yinny.. Y'all know I'm just a poor country geek..


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

geek down said:


> OMG Yin.. Don't tell me... You can taste the cow right?? AH HAH Super taster!! super taster!!!
> 
> I won't tell ya what my grandfather used to do....
> ..OK I WILL!! right from the cow...screw the bucket or bottle...WARM too!! yeah....how about that!!


Something like this?


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

I remember as a kid going up to the dairy farm of a school friend’s family and having milk both straight from the cow (I did not like it as it was warm) and from the chiller tank (lovely and creamy) before it was collected for pasteurization. 

Now with concerns over the amount of fat in our diets we buy semi skimmed milk and to make storing it easier we get UHT as you only have to refrigerate it once you have opened it.


----------

